# Little builder



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pretty sure this has been posted before (I know I've heard it before) but just got sent it again and found it funny.

A young family moved into a house next door to an empty plot. One day a gang of building workers turned up to start building on the plot.

The young family's 5 year old daughter naturally took an interest in all the activity going on next door and started talking with the workers.

She hung around and eventually the builders, all with hearts of gold, more or less adopted the little girl as a sort of project mascot. They chatted with her , let her sit with them when they had tea or lunch breaks and gave her little jobs to do here and there to make her feel important.

They even gave the child her very own hard hat and gloves, which thrilled her immensely.

At the end of the first week the smiling builders presented her with a pay envelope containing two pounds in 10p coins. The little girl took her `pay' home to her mother who suggested that they take the money to the bank the next day to open a savings account.

At the bank the female cashier was tickled pink listening to the little girl telling her about her work on the building site and that she had a `pay packet`.

`You must have worked very hard to earn all this,` said the cashier.

The little girl proudly replied `Yes, I worked every day with Steve and Wayne and Mike. We are building a big house.`

`My goodness gracious`, said the cashier, `and will you be working on the house again next week ?`

The child thought for a moment. Then she said seriously;

I think so. Provided those wankers at Jewsons deliver the fucking bricks.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Quality answer :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


>


 +1

Charlie


----------

